# Your Boy Danny Tanner



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Man I bring so much Phail to this forum its not even funny so in collaboration with the Mods, I am opening a Poll.

Should I be banned from P-Fury For 1 week. Please vote by June 6th.

TY.

Bye.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

^^^ WARNING Attention whore


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I concur and if(when) you get voted to be banned I shall put into effect the ban. We could all use a f*cking break from you anyway!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Really Danny?... i thought you were done with these bullshit polls









Quit trying to be ostentatious and stick to being funny







, or like RnR said, take a break.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

SyM Stop exploiting the Uselessness of a 1 week ban.
We all know Perm Bans are where it's at.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Us And Them said:


> SyM Stop exploiting the Uselessness of a 1 week ban.
> We all know *Perm Bans are where it's at.*


been there and phailed that


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Your not right with the world are ya? S'Alright bud... there's help out there for ya... Certainly explains why you were out for blood with that Ronzz fella heh... You saw yourself... all screwed up... Like the lady mod said... Attention Whore! Possible or negative...don't matter to you does it.. Just give me give me...

Drama drama...haha...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

c ya


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

ksls said:


> ^^^ WARNING Attention whore










Quite indeed, despite voted do not ban, this guy is funny


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Who are you?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Nah, don't ban him. Hit him with something heavy and blunt maybe, but don't ban him.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Bawb2u said:


> Who are you?


 So your finally out of Corcoran State Prison? I used to be speakyourmind but I changed my name. I am also brown so you probably never seen me in the Aryan Brotherhood section of the yard.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ban him!

Ban the little sh*t-for-brains!!!

BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN!!!










Just kiddin' man...


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> So your finally out of Corcoran State Prison? I used to be speakyourmind but I changed my name. I am also brown so you probably never seen me in the Aryan Brotherhood section of the yard. Moreover me and my buddies are the meanest motha fuckas in the prision


Geez Danny is that actually you and your buddies?, so you must be talking about Guantanamo prision, right?....


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

No Ban.... Sym's been the only entertaining thing about pfury for about a month now


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> No Ban.... Sym's been the only entertaining thing about pfury for about a month now


Oh, sh*t, we've been sucking very, very hard.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

no sucking... just the truth


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Danny eh? That dick raped father and killed my mother!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

SYM I love you like a Sister but I would love to read a ' WHAT I DID ON MY WEEK BAN' report hehe


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> Who are you?


 So your finally out of Corcoran State Prison? I used to be speakyourmind but I changed my name. I am also brown so you probably never seen me in the Aryan Brotherhood section of the yard.
[/quote]

Speakyourmind? That dude sucked. You know who used to really be cool was some kid called E-Thug. He was the voice of the people. Wonder what ever happened to him. All the good ones leave.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Anybody else think hes planning to go on vacation when the results come in anyways so he wouldnt be on, or is it just me thinking this?

I voted ban just to see if you would follow through


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I voted to keep the little prick around..but I agree with MATTONES..A report on what you did on your week off would be great


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Anybody else think hes planning to go on vacation when the results come in anyways so he wouldnt be on, or is it just me thinking this?
> 
> I voted ban just to see if you would follow through


It doesn't matter if he wants to go through with then or not, if the results say ban then his ass is banned I swear by it.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

What is the time limit? Can we ban him or not? Send him packin' back to Canadumb.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well despite others cry of a pardon come ten pm my time the ban hammer will be dropped on poor Danny. Unless he gets around 15 votes by then.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

fishguy1313 said:


> What is the time limit? Can we ban him or not? Send him packin' back to *Canadumb*.


At least you were smart enough to capitalize the C .
But serious , whats with all the Canada hate ?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Its just because we are BETTER. Sure we are not allowed to have AR-15's at the age of 16 but that's mainly in part because its ridiculous to give every citizen the power to kill an entire neighborhood and also because Canadians on a nearly 99.99% scale are physically tough and robust and don't need firearms. Give Mattones a log and a hacksaw and he could wipeout 345 US Soldiers in under 10 minutes. Give RNR a quart of maple syrup and a few packs of Du Maurier and he could demolish a population equal to half the size of the state of New Jersey. Give Feefa 3 beaver carcasses, a celine dion CD, and a hockey stick and you would have the same firepower equal to 11 nuclear weapons.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^sorry i dont speak french. i dont understand a word.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> Its just because we are BETTER. Sure we are not allowed to have AR-15's at the age of 16 but that's mainly in part because its ridiculous to give every citizen the power to kill an entire neighborhood and also because Canadians on a nearly 99.99% scale are physically tough and robust and don't need firearms. Give Mattones a log and a hacksaw and he could wipeout 345 US Soldiers in under 10 minutes. Give RNR a quart of maple syrup and a few packs of Du Maurier and he could demolish a population equal to half the size of the state of New Jersey. Give Feefa 3 beaver carcasses, a celine dion CD, and a hockey stick and you would have the same firepower equal to 11 nuclear weapons.


f*cking CLASSIC!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

[quote name='Danny Tanner' date='07 June 2010 - 03:05 PM' timestamp='1275944748' post='2562690']
Its just because we are BETTER. Sure we are not allowed to have AR-15's at the age of 16 but that's mainly in part because its ridiculous to give every citizen the power to kill an entire neighborhood and also because Canadians on a nearly 99.99% scale are physically tough and robust and don't need firearms. Give Mattones a log and a hacksaw and he could wipeout 345 US Soldiers in under 10 minutes. Give RNR a quart of maple syrup and a few packs of Du Maurier and he could demolish a population equal to half the size of the state of New Jersey. Give Feefa 3 beaver carcasses, a celine dion CD, and a hockey stick and you would have the same firepower equal to 11 nuclear weapons.
















That was pretty f*cking funny!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

:nod:

LOL


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks like he is gone tonight!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

T-minus fifteen minutes


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

BAN!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Just "forget" about unbanning him, its better for the site.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Why does everybody hate SYM so much he's the funniest dude on this site by far? He's said all sorts of sh*t about Americans and wished my house got blown up but I still think he's alright.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i think he is funny sometimes, a little rediculous, and annoying when he posts on absolutely everything, but I guess we all do that sometimes. However, when he is funny, i actually laugh my ass off in real life.

Much better than other trolls like ICEE who are just scumbags.

... i voted to ban him tho, and i didnt vote until yesterday. Everyone can use a vacation sometimes, and obviously he wanted on. why else would he have asked for it?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Actually, SYM was one of the first people I added to my friends list because he is funny as sh*t and least speaks his mind..(no pun intended)...You will get an honest answer out of him on any subject matter which is more than I can say for some other people...yes, he can get annoying with his Anti-American rants, but for the most part he is totally harmless.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think he is hilarious and would bet that most of the Anti-anything rants are just to get a rise out of people&#8230;.he is too smart to believe everything he says


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I've never disliked a person over the internet, but if I did, he would be the person. That aside I think he's really funny. Even a lot of the American stuff is funny. The big negative about him is I think he ruins 90% of the threads, especially when people are trying to be serious about a topic.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I am just joking about the Canadian stuff. SYM pretty much started it. He is basically asking to be banned by starting this thread. That is why I voted "ban." SYM - You are definitely loved here at Pfury.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I think he is hilarious and would bet that most of the Anti-anything rants are just to get a rise out of people&#8230;.he is too smart to believe everything he says


100%

At first he bugged me. That's because I didn't know what he was all about and he sort of rubbed me the wrong way.
Now that i've gotten to know him a bit I think he's hilarious and definitely a smart guy. He says things to get a rise out of people for sure, and it's funny as hell.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

sweet Danny


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

WE LOVE YOU DANNY TANNER!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Show your tits Feefa!! Guys on the inside love that sh*t!!


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey Danny , Lori Loughlin is hawt or what....lol









Just cuz he uses foul language outside of the Full House set does not make him a baddie.....lulz


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Danny, David misses you


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

So he is back Sunday right?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

monday night I think


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

He is gonna feel LOVED when he comes back and see all these threads and posts on him haha


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Things ain't the same on pfury without him especially with it being dead lately. He's the funniest dude on here, whenever he posts something I look cuz you don't know what kinda crazy sh*t he's gonna say... Just read Mattones sig for an example


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

as much of a dick as he can be at times hes obviously a big part of p-fury, it feels dead without him.
nothing but love sym (no ****)


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

^^^ lol ****.

I also want to see a thread about what you did on your week off buddy


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

And he SHOULD be back today no?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow....some of you guys don't just want to feed the troll, you want to make love to him down by the fire.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Piranha Dan said:


> Wow....some of you guys don't just want to feed the troll, you want to make love to him down by the fire.


Ah, old school South Park...


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

MATTONES + 3/4 of P-Fury love SYM deep down. Some just dont admit it.

Bahaha his profile says he tried to sign in at Today, 08:02 PM


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

He's back now about two hours early since you all are missing him so much.








Back brother!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> MATTONES + 3/4 of P-Fury love SYM deep down. Some just dont admit it.
> 
> Bahaha his profile says he tried to sign in at Today, 08:02 PM


You guys are exactly like a bunch of girls. I give them a little sample taste of the SYM experience and then I take it away from them for awhile, and pretty soon they are begging for more. Jk boys.

Anyways I didnt do much on my week off. I went to Niagra for my friends b-day on the weekend. I was so wasted and I rented the junior presidential sweet, it was like 350 per night. It didnt matter I won 600 dollars in War and made back my money and then some.

Check out the view from my hotel taken from my blackberry,

The falls



















The American Falls I guess thats what the call it. I waved my fist at it often. J/k


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

Yea the American falls blows.

You drove through my hometown on the way there - Beamsville


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mr. Lahey said:


> Yea the American falls blows.
> 
> You drove through my hometown on the way there - Beamsville


I agree the Canadian falls is better. My home town is Niagara falls


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Mr. Lahey said:


> Yea the American falls blows.
> 
> You drove through my hometown on the way there - Beamsville


My coworker lives there.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

My uncles dog groomers third wife lives there too.


----------

